# .41 rimfire bolt action rifle - German made? WWI or WWII?



## SIG SAUER SHOOTER (Feb 6, 2016)

Have an old bolt action in .41 rimfire, it was an old rifle found in my grand dad's  birth home years ago when we cleaned the old farmhouse out. We have had it put up but I was trying to find some info on it. Waffenfabrik and .41 rimfire is all I can find on the gun. Thanks!


----------



## mwood1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

its probably a Vetterli. swiss made kinda looks like a musket with a bolt action. loads on the side like a Winchester 94. they were made from 1868ish to 1880s I think. a lot were used to arm rear area German and Austrian troops in ww1.


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep, sounds like a Swiss Vetterli.  I've got an 1873 model at home.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 29, 2016)

cmshoot said:


> Yep, sounds like a Swiss Vetterli.  I've got an 1873 model at home.



Yep. Got one too.


----------

